# Mississippi Barrier Islands



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

Im new to the forum. I have 2 skiff builds in progress that i will update soon. I am planning on making a trip to the islands at the end of march for a weekend. Any tips? Anyboady know if the trout fishing is even worth going this time of year? 
Thanks


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Where you located?


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

I would be leaving out of Ft. Morgan and plan on staying on the boat for 2-3 nights, or camping on the beach. Pending on how many people I have.


----------



## moellerb (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't know much about the trout fishing, but I know March can produce fantastic fishing for reds and black drum out at the barrier islands.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I have heard that. Basic plastics with 1/4 jig heads?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Follow the water temps if you can find them for out there. 68 degrees is the magic number to get the trout rollin.


----------

